

Microsoft Opens Up Windows 7, Server, 2008 R2, Azure, and Silverlight to Eclipse - karthikm
http://windowsitpro.com/windowspaulthurrott/article/articleid/103045/microsoft-opens-up-windows-7-server-2008-r2-azure-and-silverlight-to-eclipse.html

======
endlessvoid94
What exactly are they opening up?

